# Taste Of The Wild - TOTW



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

As some of you know, I am switching Riley's food..... I had him on Acana/Ranchlands and it had definitely put a little weight on him.... I get him out for his daily walks and he plays Fetch in the house a little....but other than that, he's not all That Active. He's been a pretty mellow puppy... Also, his poops started being a little Too Hard...and the last few times, I have put it down, he has turned his nose up at it.... I have had to sit in the living room and throw him the Acana Kibble to get him to eat it. I haven't had to do that since he was Teeny Tiny! LOL!!

So, I stopped and bought a bag of the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, on my way home. It has 25% Protein and 15% Fat. Riley went Nuts over it!! I don't think I have ever seen him eat kibble like that. I mixed it with the Acana.... He actually ate all the TOTW and left the Acana..... He eventually ate all the Acana.
Maybe just because it is something new....?!?! And maybe because I was acting all excited and made a big deal with the bag, that it was his New Food! LOL








This a.m. was the same.... He ate all of the kibble right away! It made me sooo Happy! LOL!!!! Funny how I get so excited when he eats all of his Food. And, his Poop, this morning was Awesome!! 

I Really Hope the TOTW Works For Him!!









Does anybody have any reviews on the TOTW Pacific Stream and/or Sierra Mountain.... or do you use any of the other two. 
What about the canned TOTW? Does anybody use that??

I will update in a few days as to how he is holding up on it! LOL!!

THAAAAAANKS IN ADVANCE, FROM RILEY!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Theresa - so glad that you found something that Riley loves to eat.:chili::chili: I don't know anything about TOTW other than hearing it's a good food. Isn't it amazing what we'll go through to get our "kids" to eat?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie was on Acana/Ranchlands and he stopped eating it. I have him on Life's Abundance and he likes it. I also started mixing another high quality food in it. He seems to really like not knowing which flavor he's going to eat next!! My groomer also is selling me only about 2 lbs. at a time so it doesn't get stale. I'm going to follow your post to find out what other SMers think of TOTW.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie was on Acana/Ranchlands and he stopped eating it. I have him on Life's Abundance and he likes it. I also started mixing another high quality food in it. He seems to really like not knowing which flavor he's going to eat next!! My groomer also is selling me only about 2 lbs. at a time so it doesn't get stale. I'm going to follow your post to find out what other SMers think of TOTW.


I also posted it on my YorkieTalk Forum and Ohhh My Goodness!! I am getting back a TON of responses that are Nothing but Good!! Makes me even More excited!! :chili: 
I can PM you some of the responses, if you would like! just let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have two of my three girls on TOTW. I had to take Sophie off of it because her stool became dry like sawdust and her bun levels were off. The vet advised me to take her off of it immediately and put her on canned and make sure she was drinking water. I tried the TOTW canned, but it is chunks in a gravy and was that ever messy. Ruby and Annie though are doing fantastic on it. And, Sophie is back on NB and doing great!

Oh, and the Tru Valu hardware store by me just starting selling TOTW along with some other great stuff.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'll try to get on the Yorkie forum to see the responses. Thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy was on NB for a couple of years, became ill and almost died last October (2010). We immediately took her off of the NB and I strictly home cooked for her for about 6 months. I slowly began adding TOTW Pacific Stream and she too loves it. I still home cook fresh talapia, baby carrots, and fresh blueberries....and I add 5 TOTW kibbles to this mixture. Sassy goes bonkers over the food and is currently doing great. She lost almost 2 lbs, lost 2 inches from her tummy and is alert and active again. Some days if we are out shopping I give her only TOTW kibbles as her meal. The food agrees with her digestive system and like I said, she goes bonkers at meal time. She was never so excited about other foods that I gave her in the past.


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Milly has been on TOTW Wetlands for 1 year now. She's doing great on it! She was on NB but she got bored of it. Haha. TOTW Wetlands has a 5-Stars rating according to Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings. =)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Found out Lifes Abundance isn't grain free so switched Ollie to Fromms. Not sure if I need to leave him on it for long b/c of the percentage of protein.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, I hate to even share this. Mia and Leo were on TOTW and doing well. And then someone was kind enough to let me know, that used an ingredient that is made for fuel or something. I had them on TOTW Pacific Stream. They may have fixed the problem, but I just am too afraid to trust the brand again. I am so sorry. It's somewhere on here, on Sm , but can't find it.

My 3 are now on Addiction.

I am so sorry to share this with you, and it may be fine now. And they were doing fine on it, but once a food makes an error like that, I just won't trust it again.

I am so sorry. Like I said, they may have corrected the problem.

Hugs.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

According to the website they did indeed fix the problem so I tried to pull my post before I scared anyone ---


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> According to the website they did indeed fix the problem so I tried to pull my post before I scared anyone ---


Good for you sweetheart. Oh how I debated whether to post or not. I was sure they fixed it, and I apoligize profusely if I scared anyone. I am so sorry.

When my kids were on it, the did love it.

I think I would have felt bad either way, to post or not to post.

So since their web-site says they fixed it, that's a good sign.

Again, I am so sorry if I scared anyone. I was in such a dilemma as to whether to post or not.

Hugs,
Christine


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Never feel you should not post a response - I researched for an hour then was not sure I should ask but I had to then all of a sudden I found they switched and do not use that - was such a scare - poor baby has been through 3 homes in 3 weeks (whoever had her from puppy till 3 weeks ago, second home for 2 weeks and now me)


----------

